# Wolf killed in Utah.



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

well, guess it's official. A wolf has made it to Utah. See photo for description and info from KSL Outdoors.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hip hip hooray

Any videos?

.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

they've been here since 2003, at least thats when the utah dwr recognized and put together a wildlife program specifically for the wolves. A few years back someone caught two up near fairfield messing with his cattle. Being so close to yellowstone and how wide of a range wolf territories are its not really a surprise to me for them to travel this way...


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

At the very least, I can now use the "throwing them to the wolves" analogies literally.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wonder what the penalties will be? If any..........
I hope none!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I wonder what the penalties will be? If any..........
> I hope none!


The wolf was collared, so I dunno if there will be any. Since they are on the endangered species list, who knows.

If the guy is telling the truth that he thought it was a coyote and not a wolf then he's probably off the hook. Being that it was shot in the Beaver area, probably give the guy benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wonder if this was the same wolf that they tracked or saw evidence of around the Grand Canyon?????


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I wonder if this was the same wolf that they tracked or saw evidence of around the Grand Canyon?????


We need the collar number. I'm thinking it's the same Wyoming wolf that was sighted in Minnesota, then Pennsylvania, down to Kansas, and then over to Colorado....in 11 days.

Has the devil dog, and it's elusive comrads, negatively impacted the big game herds around Beaver?

Will there be elk tag reductions?

Are they gonna take down all the deer and elk crossing signs on I15 down there?

Have I drank too much coffee today?

.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Since the guys are from beaver they probably thought it was a jackrabbit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was hanging around some wolf guys up in Jackson WY while on my buffalo hunt.

They claim every time a wolf gets shot an angel gets it's wings.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Did someone shoot it from 1200 yards? Oh wait, bad subject.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Did someone shoot it from 1200 yards? Oh wait, bad subject.


I believe so, and from a boat.

Hey, it is a great subject and we're not done with it yet. 

.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

http://m.deseretnews.com/article/86...lf-spotted-killed-in-Utahs-Beaver-County.html
I won't bother to link the SL trib.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

More stuff in the Trib:

http://www.sltrib.com/news/1999741-155/utah-hunter-kills-wolf-near-beaver


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Under the endangered species act they will at worst have to pay a fine up to $25k (if a court finds that they knowingly killed an endangered specie). If a court holds that they unintentionally killed a wolf, eg thought it was a coyote, then the maximum fine is $500. Section 11 of the ESA outlines this of you're interested


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

There are wolves in Utah?:shock::shock:8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> There are wolves in Utah?:shock::shock:8)


Not any more. 

.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Not any more.
> 
> .


Thank goodness. That was a close one.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wait....someone thought the wolf was a beaver? Or did the wolf accidentally kill a collared beaver? All this action and not a trail cam in sight.-------SS


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

If there is any kind of penalty, I bet there won't be any more reported accidental shootings and there will be wolf collars showing up on South bound freight trains


----------

